# Cichlids making woopie?



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Caught this video of 2 of my Cichlids gettin fresh with each other. How will I know if its time to take the female out and isolate her?



Pardon the dirty glass, just did a water change =D

-Carlo


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

lol, looks like there getting along great, what kind exactly are they?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Generally, when she's not eating and hanging out in an upper corner and you can see a bulge in her chin. 

The timing depends on the fish and the tanks. Some moms will hold to term in a big tank and spit when netted and therefore should be left in the big tank almost to term. Others will only hold in isolation and should be caught ASAP. If you have a nice, big brood tank, move her ealier than if you only have a 5. Some will always spit or swallow and you will end up having to strip and artifically hatch the eggs. 

Keep track of how long after you saw spawning that you catch her and record what happens. Also note if the bulge disappears and she starts eating. They will spawn again and trial and error should help you find optimal timing each momma.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

emc7 said:


> The timing depends on the fish and the tanks. Some moms will hold to term in a big tank and spit when netted and therefore should be left in the big tank almost to term. Others will only hold in isolation and should be caught ASAP. If you have a nice, big brood tank, move her ealier than if you only have a 5.












They are in a sparsely populated 120 gallon tall tank. If she were to spit in this tank...getting the fry out w/o tearing the entire tank apart isn't an option, the tank is very tall and deep.



Kurtfr0 said:


> lol, looks like there getting along great, what kind exactly are they?


The female I bought at the Atlanta fish auction back in march, she was in a bag w/ 2 males and labeled as generic Peac0ck cichlids. The male, not really sure...any Id on my orange father pictured?

Im somewhat excited b/c it looks like they might make some beautiful fry.

-Carlo


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think it takes about 4 weeks, so you do have some time.


----------

